# Rapid clicking/rattling on acceleration



## d.a. (Feb 27, 2005)

I searched for every combo of clicking, rattling and accelerate, acceleration but found nothing. However, I thought I saw a topic on this, so maybe I just didn't look hard enough. Please point me to any details if they exist.
My wife was standing outside a few days ago when I accelerated off in my new 2006 V8. She said she heard something that sounded like a rattle that "was not normal."
I have never heard anything from inside the car, but I rolled down the rear windows and accelerated inside my work's parking garage and heard what sounded like a rapid clicking sound coming from the exhaust area.
Anybody know what this is? Is it normal?
I haven't noticed any problems, just this strange sound during acceleration.


----------



## Vega (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Rapid clicking/rattling on acceleration (d.a.)*

Mine has the same thing. I read a post about it before but people just speculated what it might be. I don't believe it's a mechanical issue, just an annoyance.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Rapid clicking/rattling on acceleration (d.a.)*

I have 1,000 miles on my Touareg V8. I noticed this sound today for the first time. To me it sounds similar to putting baseball cards in the spokes of a bicycle.
I was wondering if it only happens when accelerating with the wheel turned.


----------



## d.a. (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Rapid clicking/rattling on acceleration (ryangambrill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangambrill* »_To me it sounds similar to putting baseball cards in the spokes of a bicycle.


Yup--that sounds like what I hear.


----------



## dsacks (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Rapid clicking/rattling on acceleration (d.a.)*

usually only hear this upon hard acceleration when the engine's cold. Folks have attributed this to the removal of an intermediate resonater formerly present in early '04 v8s.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Rapid clicking/rattling on acceleration (dsacks)*

Hmmm....wondering how to get this resolved. Or if this is somthing that is normal.


----------



## red.devil (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Rapid clicking/rattling on acceleration (ryangambrill)*

It's normal. I kinda like it. I put it in tip and take off heavily now, clicking and throaty sound.
I don't think its anything to get resolved.


----------



## d.a. (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Rapid clicking/rattling on acceleration (red.devil)*

So the concensus is this is normal or at least nothing to worry about.


----------



## Treg_John (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Rapid clicking/rattling on acceleration (d.a.)*

There is at least one other thread about this. I have noticed it on hard acceleration (rapid climb from near idle to beyond 4300 RPM, for example). [I have an early 2005 VIN...]. It does not sound _NORMAL_ to me, because I've never heard it on any other V8's, (even the old push-rod engines in the Jeeps...)







. I'm not convinced it is originating in the exhaust system either. It may resonate there, but I think it may be coming from the injector valves. I'm resigned to avoid flooring it, whenever possible, because if this turns out to be an issue with fuel injection, electronic timing, or the pulleys which drive the cams, that noise is nothing to be happy about. 
IF VW could say with certainty that this clicking noise was due to a waste-gate or cat.-bypass gate opening/closing under hard acceleration, I'd be really happy.


----------



## d.a. (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Rapid clicking/rattling on acceleration (Treg_John)*

ok, well, i guess i can always ask.


----------



## gkcmilner (Nov 20, 2003)

I guess I feel a little bit better now knowing it's not unique to me. I too heard this when I was backed up to my garage door and revved the engine just to hear what the exhaust sounded like. My wife thought something was wrong when she heard it. I thought it was just because I wasn't in gear. Anyone with an '04 V8 have this? I think VW made a change to the exhaust in '05.


----------



## d.a. (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (gkcmilner)*

here's what i received from vwoa based on my description:

_Quote »_I believe I already know what you are talking about. 
This is the same conversation with V8 Phaeton customers. There's a throaty/tinnie type of exhaust note at just the right temperature and RPM range. There is nothing to be alarmed about. It's nothing more than the harmonic resonating sound internally within exhaust piping.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

Nice "harmonic resonance"...just like a beautiful Wagner composition.
What next? "Ride of the Valkyrie"plays on startup???
DIE Walkure???


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

I hate the clicking sound. There is a driving range near my home and to return home from there I make a left turn across two lanes of traffic travelling 50 mph on average. Generally, I have to hit the gas fairly hard to make the turn and I hear the click-click-click until I let up on the accelerator.
I haven't complained to the dealer since the vehicle appears to function normally and the "issue" is so widely reported.
It just doesn't seem normal.


----------



## fauvaydoc (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: Rapid clicking/rattling on acceleration (red.devil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *red.devil* »_It's normal. I kinda like it. I put it in tip and take off heavily now, clicking and throaty sound.
I don't think its anything to get resolved.

I agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Rapid clicking/rattling on acceleration (fauvaydoc)*

It is normal. It is the exhaust. Touaregs aren't the only vehicle that does it. E46 M3's also sound this way during WOT.


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Rapid clicking/rattling on acceleration (Nefarious1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nefarious1.8t* »_It is normal. It is the exhaust. Touaregs aren't the only vehicle that does it. E46 M3's also sound this way during WOT.

Interesting, I could swear that it was coming from the engine bay. Anyway, I figured it was normal so I haven't reported it. With that said, I prefer the clean sound of the V8.


----------



## soldme1 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Rapid clicking/rattling on acceleration (dsacks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsacks* »_usually only hear this upon hard acceleration when the engine's cold. 

Ditto...I've got it too and I have 3500 miles on my '05 V8.


----------



## dsacks (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Rapid clicking/rattling on acceleration (soldme1)*

Since for me this noise goes away once the engine reaches normal operating temp, I almost consider this noise to be a GOOD thing as it serves as viceral reminder to not push the engine too hard 'till it warms up.


----------



## Treg_John (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (d.a.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.a.* »_here's what i received from vwoa based on my description:


Thank You for Asking Them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Is the sound Tin-Like?, Yes. Is it 'Throaty', like when you start 'er up in the morning? NO. & mine will do it w. engine at or near Normal Operating Temp. Am I happy that the vehicle makes this sound when stepping on it? NO. Can I live with it, YES, provided that the engine isn't being damaged when it occurs.


----------



## Emmasis (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Rapid clicking/rattling on acceleration (Nefarious1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nefarious1.8t* »_It is normal. It is the exhaust. Touaregs aren't the only vehicle that does it. E46 M3's also sound this way during WOT.

No, the M3 is more of a tinny rasp. I have an '02 and it is very prominent.


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

Happens for me without regard to engine temp.


----------



## neilbu (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (theswami)*

I hear the same "clicking" sound coming from my V8 regardless of engine temperature.
***NEIL***


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Rapid clicking/rattling on acceleration (d.a.)*

Sorry to say but this is usual. This was talked about in an earilier thread in regards to the changing of the exhaust systems.


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Rapid clicking/rattling on acceleration (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_Sorry to say but this is usual. This was talked about in an earilier thread in regards to the changing of the exhaust systems. 

Does it go away when the exhaust is changed?


----------



## d.a. (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Rapid clicking/rattling on acceleration (theswami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswami* »_
Does it go away when the exhaust is changed?

Changing from not clicking to clicking is what he meant. IOW: the 2004 Treg didn't have this sound. From what I gather, sometime in 2005 VW switched systems and all cars newer have this sound.
I don't think anybody has changed their 2005+ exhaust to a 2004








I totally don't care if it's normal. In fact, I kind of like being "unique" and not sounding like every other SUV on the road. I was just worried something was wrong.


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Rapid clicking/rattling on acceleration (d.a.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.a.* »_
Changing from not clicking to clicking is what he meant. IOW: the 2004 Treg didn't have this sound. From what I gather, sometime in 2005 VW switched systems and all cars newer have this sound.
I don't think anybody has changed their 2005+ exhaust to a 2004








I totally don't care if it's normal. In fact, I kind of like being "unique" and not sounding like every other SUV on the road. I was just worried something was wrong.

I have a 2004 and it has the sound. In fact this thread is basically a rehash of an earlier thread where the clicking was discussed. At that point, I believe most folks who participated in the thread owned 2004s.
I too am/was worried that something is wrong. The vehicle itself is unique and the clicking just sounds like a malfunction.


----------



## d.a. (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Rapid clicking/rattling on acceleration (theswami)*

hmmm... i *had* a 2004 and never heard the sound for the better part of 2 years. i have a 2006 and now hear it, which is why i originated this thread. go figure ;-)
as i said when i first posted, i was pretty sure i'd read something before, but wasn't able to find it using search.
nevertheleass, seems to be normal.
if you're concerned, just make sure the service advisor takes it down as a complaint in your records and if it turns out that there are problems after warranty expires related, they'll be obligated to cover it because they have it documented that it occurred before it expired.


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

Good idea.


----------

